# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دعوة الى تعلم اللغة الفرنسيه لأجل الدعوه

## ساجده لله

السلام عليكم ممكن نبدء سلسه تعليميه في اللغه الفرنسيه انا في انتظار طلابتكم واقترحاتكم، انا مستعده لملساعده بكل فرح.

----------


## أم نور الهدى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
بارك الله فيك و بمجهودك غاليتي ..

----------


## معلمة لغة عربية

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته اختي الفاضلة
جزيت خيرا ومتى نبدأ الدرس الاول

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أختي ونفع بك الأمة الأسلامية

----------


## ساجده لله

نبدء الان الدرس الاول نعرف اسماء الايام باللغه الفرنسيه (لان الحروف معروفه وهي مثل اللغه الانجليزيه الا ان النطق يختلف، راح نتجاوزها)، نركز عالايام الاثنين lundi لندي، الثلاثاء mardi ماردي: الاربعاء mercredi مركرودي، الخميس Jeudi جودي، الجمعه vendredi فندرودي، السبت samedi سامودي، الاحد dimanche ديمونش:

----------


## ساجده لله

وهذه هي الضمائرفي اللغه الفرنسيه بدون ان يدخل عليها الفعل المضارع  present او الماضي passer simple
الضمائر هي،                                          je انا
tu انت لدكر والانثى   
                                                       il هو
                                                       elle هي
                                       nous sommes نحن 
                                            vous etres انتم لذكور والاناث
                                                        ils  هم
                                                       elle هن

----------


## ساجده لله

انا في انتظار طلابتكم

----------


## ساجده لله

وهذه بعض الكلمات وترجمتها بالعربيه          
                                                     je colorie انا ألون
                                                         je relie انا أربط بخط
                                                        je coche  انا اضع علامه
                                                             j'écri  انا اكتب
                                                              je lis  انا أقرء
                                                   je fabrique   انا اصنع
                                                           je joue  أنا العب
                                                      je compte   أنا اعد
                                                   je compléte  انا اتمم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أختي ساجده الله  أسأل الله أن يختم حياتك بسجدة بين يدية .



مع شكري وتقديري لكِ

----------


## الساجدة للمنان

بارك الله فيك انا اريد التعلم حقا ورصيدي الفرنسي ضعيف جدا ياريت تفيدينا وجزاك الله عنا وعنك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الشكر موصول لأختنا ساجدة على هذه الفكرة الطيبة 
بارك الله فيك
وهذه هدية مساعدة لأخواتي في الله 
تعلم_الفرنسية_بد  ون_معلم.pdf

استعمال قواعد اللغة الفرنسية.pdf

دليل الطالب في الترجمه قواعد و تمارين عربي-فرنسي، فرنسي-عربي.pdf
 
متابعة مفيدة مع أختنا ساجدة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة (ساجدة) ونفع الله بكِ الإسلام والمسلمين
والشكر موصول لأختنا (أمة الوهاب) على ما تفضلت به من مساعدة.

----------


## ساجده لله

السلام عليكم انا فتحت الباب الي تبي شي محدد تطلب مني انا مستعده

----------


## رقية المسلمة

ماشاء الله عليكِ جزيتِ خيرا اختي

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقك الله وجعل ما تقومين به في ميزان حسناتك، ولكن هناك بعض التعديلات البسيطة أختي :



> وهذه هي الضمائرفي اللغه الفرنسيه بدون ان يدخل عليها الفعل المضارع present او الماضي passé simple
> nous sommes نحن نستغني عن الفعل etre حتى لا يختلط الأمر عند تصريفه فنقول نحن = nous
> vous etes انتم لذكور والاناث ونفس الأمر هنا فالضمير هو vous فقط
> elles هن





> j'écris انا اكتب


بالتوفيق أختي .

----------


## زوجة وأم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك أختي
درست الفرنسية سنتين ونصف في الثانوية وقد نسيت كثيرًا منه
اتذكر أشياء مثل:
je parle un peu francais 
ترجمتها: (أتحدث القليل من الفرنسية)
je ne comprend pas
ترجمتها: (لم أفهم أو لا أفهم ؟؟)
وكنت أتمنى أن أتقن الفرنسية لأجل الدعوة (لترجمة الكتب أو المقالات الإسلامية النافعة)
ولكنني الآن لا أجد الوقت لذلك، والله المستعان.

----------


## نبض الامة

> وهذه هي الضمائرفي اللغه الفرنسيه بدون ان يدخل عليها الفعل المضارع present او الماضي passer simple
> الضمائر هي، je انا
> tu انت لدكر والانثى 
> il هو
> elle هي
> nous sommes نحن 
> vous etres انتم لذكور والاناث
> ils هم
> elle هن


جزيت خيرا أختي ... فكرة جميلة وطيبة .. 
ولكنـ أختي المشكلة في تعلم الفرنسية ليست في كتابة الكلمات ومعرفة معانيها فحسب ، بل معرفة نطقها .. وهذا أظنه صعب إلا إن كانت المتعلمة لها خلفية بسيطة عن اللغة الفرنسية وجاءت هنا في هذه الدروس المباركة لتقوي معلوماتها .
ألا توافقنني الرأي ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزيت خيرا أختي ... فكرة جميلة وطيبة .. 
> ولكنـ أختي المشكلة في تعلم الفرنسية ليست في كتابة الكلمات ومعرفة معانيها فحسب ، بل معرفة نطقها .. وهذا أظنه صعب إلا إن كانت المتعلمة لها خلفية بسيطة عن اللغة الفرنسية وجاءت هنا في هذه الدروس المباركة لتقوي معلوماتها .
> ألا توافقنني الرأي ؟


إتقان أية لغة ، لا بد من وجود التفاعل بين المتحدثين وهو ما يطلق عليه اسم
le bain linguistique
والنسيان يتسرب إلى الإنسان فور انعدام التواصل بتلك اللغة
اذكر أنني تعلمت الروسية 3 سنوات تقريبا ومع وجود علاقة صداقة بين العائلة وبين أطباء روس ، لغة تحس أنك تنطق حروفها من اعماق البطن ، سبحان الله لكنها شبيهة في بعض الأمور بالعربية مثل وجود الخاء ( خْ ) مثل قولنا خَرَشُو ، حسن لا زلت أتذكر ....، وبعد الانقطاع عن دراستها ، أجد نفسي قد نسيت الكثير إن لم أقل بقي في رصيدي القليل القليل 
والله خسارة ولكن  :Smile: 
، حتى الحروف نسيت طريقة كتابتها بطريقة جيدة .
لكنني لازلت أحافظ على النطق وترديده بعد المراجعة
أما الفرنسية فلا نجد صعوبة في نطقها بحكم الاستدمار الفرنسي الذي دام اكثر من قرنا في وطننا الحبيب ... ولنا ميزة نحن الجزائريين ، أننا ننظق أي لغة دون مشكلة ، فرنسي انجليزي ... بينما أجد أن بعض الصديقات العربيات لهن صعوبة في نطق الفرنسي ، أو لنقل تعرف من نطقهم أنها فرنسية عربية  :Smile:  وكلما أشدد على النطق السليم للفرنسية مع أخواتي ، لا أجد تجاوبا - غير عمدي طبعا - ويقعن في نفس الخطأ في النطق ، حتى استسلمت ، ولا تخلو هذه المواقف من الضحك .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أما الفرنسية فلا نجد صعوبة في نطقها بحكم الاستدمار الفرنسي الذي دام اكثر من قرنا في وطننا الحبيب


سبحان الله الإستعمار جعلكم- بعد فضل الله- متمكنين من الفرنسية والتي هي من أهم اللغات التي يجب تعلمها وهي - بالنسبة لي- في نفس مكانة الألمانية و الأسبانية .

الفرنسية جميلة ولها سحر خاص , أعرف منها بضع كلمات فقط  :/

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> سبحان الله الإستعمار جعلكم- بعد فضل الله- متمكنين من الفرنسية والتي هي من أهم اللغات التي يجب تعلمها وهي - بالنسبة لي- في نفس مكانة الألمانية و الأسبانية .
> 
> الفرنسية جميلة ولها سحر خاص , أعرف منها بضع كلمات فقط :/


 لكن بكل أسف أختي الحبيبة ، زاد الأمر عن حده ، وصار الكثير منا مفرنسا ، ونسي لغته العربية ، والحال ينطبق على كل الدول العربية ، دائما خلط في كلامنا بين لغتنا العربية واللغة الأجنبية ، ولم يدركوا  بعد أن تعلم اللغة الأجنبية ليس للتباهي أمام أبناء جلدتنا وإنما لأمور أخرى أنفع ، - مثل الموضوع المطروح هنا تعلمها للدعوة - فتجدين الطبقة الراقية ، أو المثقفة ثقافة فرنسية ، تتحدث بالساعة وكل كلامها فرنسي × فرنسي + فرنسي دون كلمة واحدة عربي ، وأحيانا أتعامل عمدا مع هؤلاء بطريقة استفزازية ، هم يتحدثون معي فرنسي وأنا أجيبهم بالعربي ، كي يتفطنوا ، لكن دوووون جدوى .
وأحيانا التحية فرنسية :
Bonjour أو : salut
فأرد : وعليكم السلام 
ولست أدري ما حكم هذا شرعا ؟
- ابتسامة -
لكن فعلا الفرنسية لها سحر خاص ، ولكنها لن تكون يوما مكان لغتي التي أحبها وأحبها وأحبها ... لغة القرآن الكريم .
جزاك ربي الجنان ، أختي العزيزة على قلبي : محبة الفضيلة

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> إتقان أية لغة ، لا بد من وجود التفاعل بين المتحدثين وهو ما يطلق عليه اسم
> 
> le bain linguistique
> والنسيان يتسرب إلى الإنسان فور انعدام التواصل بتلك اللغة


أحسنتِ ..

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ..
جزاك الله خير جزاء أختي في الله ساجدة لله، وأسأله سبحانه أن يجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
بالنسبة لي أكره اللغة الفرنسية بمقدار كرهي لفرنسا ، أنا لم استطع أن انسى ما فعلته فرنسا بالجزائر الحبيبة ولا تزال تفعل وهي تحاول أن تعوض الإستدمار القديم باستدمار ثقافي وذلك بترسيخ اللغة الفرنسية في الجزائر ، ومع ذلك فأنا أحييك وأثمن مبادرتك الطيبة ، وأقترح عليك -إن تفضلت- تعليمنا سور القرآن الكريم باللغة الفرنسية ، والمصطلحات الدينية أيضا حتى نستطيع التعبير عن ديننا الحنيف بهذه اللغة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بالنسبة لي أكره اللغة الفرنسية بمقدار كرهي لفرنسا ، أنا لم استطع أن انسى ما فعلته فرنسا بالجزائر الحبيبة .


أختي الفاضلة ، اللغة وسيلة للتواصل فقط ولا دخل لها بما فعلته فرنسا ، أنا من أسرة مجاهدة ، والدي الغالي بفضل الله مجاهد ، جاهد بالسلاح وبعلاج الجرحى ، سبع سنوات عمر الثورة التحريرية ، وآثار أسلحة فرنسا مازالت في جسده والله ، وعمتي مجاهدة ، وكثير من أفراد أسرتي ، أحسبهم على خير ... وأنا في دمي يجري حب الوطن ، لكن رغم ذلك والدي شجعني على تعلم الفرنسية ، واللغات الأخرى ، صحيح لست من عشاق الفرنسية ، لكنها لغة يتكلم به الكثير ، نستطيع أن نصل إليهم ، وندعوهم للإسلام ، وكثير ممن أعرفهم نجحوا في ذلك آخرهم صديقة لي أدخلت احدهم الإسلام قبل أشهر بإتقانها اللغة الفرنسية .
وتليبة لطلبك قد يفيدك هذا : 
LE NOBLE CORAN et la traduction en langue française de ses sens
http://www.4shared.com/file/58844878..._sens.html?s=1
وهذه ترجمات أخرى :
http://www.pdfbooks.net/vb/thread35388.html 
هنا أيضا ترجمة كاملة لمعاني القرآن الكريم 
باللغةا لفرنسية من
مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف
يعني دون ادنى جهد بنقرات خفيفة يأتيك ما تطلبين 
http://www.qurancomplex.org/Quran/Ta...nSora=1&nAya=1

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته.............






> أختي الفاضلة ، اللغة وسيلة للتواصل فقط ولا دخل لها بما فعلته فرنسا ، أنا من أسرة مجاهدة ، والدي الغالي بفضل الله مجاهد ، جاهد بالسلاح وبعلاج الجرحى ، وآثار أسلحة فرنسا مازالت في جسده والله ، وعمتي مجاهدة ، وكثير من أفراد أسرتي ، أحسبهم على خير ... وأنا في دمي يجري حب الوطن ، لكن رغم ذلك والدي شجعني على تعلم الفرنسية ، واللغات الأخرى ، صحيح لست من عشاق الفرنسية ، لكنها لغة يتكلم به الكثير ، نستطيع أن نصل إليهم ، وندعوهم للإسلام ، وكثير ممن أعرفهم نجحوا في ذلك آخرعم صديقة لي أدخلت احدهم الإسلام قبل أشهر بإتقانها اللغة الفرنسية .
> وتليبة لطلبك قد يفيدك هذا :
> le noble coran et la traduction en langue française de ses sens
> http://www.4shared.com/file/58844878..._sens.html?s=1
> وهذه ترجمات أخرى :
> http://www.pdfbooks.net/vb/thread35388.html


جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي الحبيبة.
شعوري لا ألزم به غيري ، وكل شيء يهون في سبيل دعوة الحق .
حبيبتي في الله إن اللغة الفرنسية في الجزائر هي امتداد للإستدمار الفرنسي في الجزائر ، وفرنسا تحاول بجميع الوسائل ترسيخها في مجتمعنا وفي مناهجنا التعليمية ، وتنفق الملايين إن لم تكن الملايير لتحقيق ذلك، وهي لا زالت تحلم بضم الجزائر إليها (ابحثي في هذا الموضوع -مشكورة لا مأمورة- وستوافقيني الرأي).
والله أعلى واعلم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> شعوري لا ألزم به غيري ، وكل شيء يهون في سبيل دعوة الحق .
> حبيبتي في الله إن اللغة الفرنسية في الجزائر هي امتداد للإستدمار الفرنسي في الجزائر ، وفرنسا تحاول بجميع الوسائل ترسيخها في مجتمعنا وفي مناهجنا التعليمية ، وتنفق الملايين إن لم تكن الملايير لتحقيق ذلك، وهي لا زالت تحلم بضم الجزائر إليها (ابحثي في هذا الموضوع -مشكورة لا مأمورة- وستوافقيني الرأي).
> والله أعلى واعلم.


أكيد أنت حرة في شعورك أختاه ، مثلما أنا حرة في شعوري وتفكيري ، ومن طبعي أن لا ألزم شخصا بما افكر ، وصريحة جدا ، أعبر عما أفكر به سواء قُبل أو رُفض ما دمت على حق ،  وما ذكرتيه عن محاولات فرنسا لا ينكره أحد ، وأبقى عند رأيي ، الفرنسية لغة مثل بقية اللغات ، بل هي أفضل لغة يستطيع أن يتواصل بها الجزائري مع غير المسلم لإنقاذه من الكفر ، لذلك فقولك ( كل شيء يهون من أجل الحق ) حملته على معنى نشر الدعوة ، وأي حق بعد هذا ؟
وأنا ذكرت ما ذكرت أعلاه لأبين أنه إذا كان أحد يكره فرنسا فالأولى أن أكون منهم لأنني أشاهد يوميا آثار المجرمين الفرنسيين على جسد والدي حفظه الله
لكن المسألة لا تأخذ هكذا ، من وجهة نظري ، علينا أن نجعل من الفرنسية طريقة لنشر ديننا ، 
نعم ... نشر ديننا 
أما انتشارها في مجتمعنا فقد ذكرت ذلك قبل أن تعلقي أصلا على ردي .

والخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية أختاه .

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ........
أتمنى من الله تعالى أن تكون هذه مساهمة مني في هذه المبادرة الطيبة.


 http://www.islamhouse.com/s/10283

اقرأن هذا وستتعلمن كيفية التعامل مع الرابط الأول:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post424570
والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------

